# Steel Cables anyone?



## favian43 (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm beginning to think I've put this Post in the wrong section?


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

There is so much liability in doing what you want to do that you will be lucky to get an "advice" reply other than do not attempt, BTW do not attempt! Steel cable replacements are not offered for a reason. Any steel cabled bow must have a dacron string period.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Steel cables are way over engineered. You need not worry about breakage if you are using the same style cables as the manufacturer did. Remember all the manufacturers replaced their cables with strings eventually. I've made multiple cable replacements for older bows I have laying around and never had a problem even with the hand crimps. 

You can even buy the factory cables for minimal costs on EBay.com. Occasionally a shop will want to remove some of the clutter and dump their remaining stock of cables. The performance of cable bows is so inferior to the string bows that few shops will even bother with them anymore. 

So, at some point you may want to think about swapping out the wheels or cams on that old bow so you can use strings instead of cables. Yes there are som risks in over stressing the limbs with the faster strings but typically we aren't too concerned about that when the bow was free to begin with.


----------



## favian43 (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks for the advice guys. I will continue to make strings/cables for the Martin and will look at the Bear with caution. I'm the type that likes to accomplish many things and as I do err to the side of caution, as I explained to my wife, I will be wearing full body armor when the Bear is completed. 
But I will save up for a newer bow so I can place these relics in storage. I don't want to be discouraged or get scared at trying something new.


----------



## girlsshoot2 (Jan 17, 2017)

Take it for what it's worth, but if you're new to archery, please don't try to do what you're doing. You need to find a good pro shop and talk to them. I don't want to see you getting hurt and you're likely to if you continue.


----------

